# Centre Armrest



## jezzerboo (Apr 19, 2012)

I have just joined the forum having just got a TTS Coupe and was curious how others had got on with armrest(s) for the car?

I have seen the one at www.ttarmrest.com which has been mentioned a few times, although since one member noted its resemblance to an ironing board i have gone off it a bit (price didnt help either!). 
I have found another on an italian website which is a bit vague on detail but interesting nevertheless:

http://www.woodcompany.com/audi_tt_armr ... oudoir.htm

Has anybody had experience of this product?


----------



## Digi (Oct 20, 2009)

Looks interesting what do they cost?


----------



## jezzerboo (Apr 19, 2012)

I am waiting to hear back from them. Will let you know when i have an answer.


----------



## Gizmo68 (Feb 26, 2012)

Not sure about the shape of the lid as IMO the rounded corners look a lot better - but having internal storage is a good idea, it's not as if a TT has an abundance of useful storage.


----------



## Boom (Jan 27, 2012)

Yes, storage would be useful. Also likewise not sure about the shape, or indeed access to the handbrake. Might be the picture angle but it feels like you would have to reach over and around to engage the handbrake?

Also if you have padded handbrake is there enough clearance on the "left" of arm rest?

Looks an interesting possibility though.


----------



## jezzerboo (Apr 19, 2012)

I Now have some prices.
The Armrest with storage in black leather is 99 euros. Other colours are possible as is 'Eco' leather (man-made) and fabric.

There are also some options as follows:
Pad adjustable in length - 7 euros
Aluminium look base - 10 euros
Lighting of storage area - 7 euros
postage is 21.50 euros to the UK

It seems it screws in where the cupholders are so its goodbye cupholders i am afraid. Also the image they show has the non leather handbrake and the 'chocolate eclair' armrest fitted to some uk cars might impede it as some have noted. I will enquire.


----------



## Boom (Jan 27, 2012)

Thanks for the update.

Seems like too many negatives. Well for me at least.


----------



## Gizmo68 (Feb 26, 2012)

See if you can get some better photo's to include: 
inside
light
aluminium look 
adjustable pad (sliding?)

Finally how about a group buy of say 5 or 10 units?

The big issue is going to be the handbrake armrest, as if the handbrake needs changing as well then this is going to bump the price up.


----------



## jezzerboo (Apr 19, 2012)

I have requested more info and pictures and floated the idea of a group buy as well as a link to this thread.

I had a look at some of their other armrests for other makes which gives an idea what the alu look finish is like, and sliding pad too. Of course it might not be the same for the TT !

I will keep you informed of course.


----------



## jezzerboo (Apr 19, 2012)

They have got back to me but are unable to confirm their armrest works with the handbrake cover.

The light in the storage area connects to the car electrics somehow, sounds a bit of pain, i would have thought a battery powered solution would help installation. The aluminium look is a matt finish.

Discount for a group buy is a modest 10% but shipping to one address in the uk and then onwards would make another saving.

However the uncertainty about the handbrake cover has put me off. Also as it drills into the cupholder area it is fairly permanent where as (as i understand it) the TTarmrest type armrest can be removed nearly invisibly when selling the car. Also reselling (on its own) it might recover some of the cost, doubtful if sold as part of the car for most people though.

Still looks a bit like an ironing board though!


----------



## talk-torque (Apr 30, 2008)

The non-armrest handbrake cover, as shown in the picture, is available from Audi.

No idea of the part number, sorry.


----------



## mip (Mar 21, 2012)

The stitching may not match TTS either....


----------



## jezzerboo (Apr 19, 2012)

I dont really know how to organise it but would a group buy be viable for the original ttarmrest.com armrest for the mk2.

Its just that the exchange rates are in the UK's favour for a change so it might be a good time? I just checked and 364 (cost delivered) euros comes out as about £295.


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

this is mine . . .


----------



## Keo (Apr 28, 2012)

Ian,
Thats just the job....Where did you get yours from?


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

Keo said:


> Ian,
> Thats just the job....Where did you get yours from?


Thanks Keo, it's exactly what I'd been looking for having followed previous threads on the subject. Chance sale from a previous TT owner who I believe had it made as a one-off.

May consider replicating if there's demand !


----------



## Keo (Apr 28, 2012)

I would certainly be interested if you can arrange the production of replicates......given the amount of thread activity and lack of any decent Mk2 armrests I'm sure you'd be able to drum up enough interest.

Cheers


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

I'll look into it. . . .


----------



## Racdavid (Mar 5, 2012)

Id buy one too. I couldn't justify 300 odd euros on one but would buy one if it was a reasonable price. There are other things i would rather spend 300 nicker on before id spend that on an armrest. Like a new rear spoiler, or towards a better head unit.


----------



## pat1 (Feb 22, 2012)

I'd be interested too.

The bloody factory armrest/cup holders/handbrake position on RHD models is one of the few things that really pisses me off about the TT - the armrest is useless unless you are some kind of gorilla and anything in the cup holders just gets in the way, at least with a manual.

For a car that costs £24000 and up it's appalling that Audi don't supply a mirror version of the centre unit for RHD.


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

Thanks guys, I wont repost just for the sake of it but Im sorting out getting them made so bear with me . . .

please PM or reply with your cabin leather colour so I can consider the options/variations , thanks

maxamus 007 magma red
ervalt magma red


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

Magma Red


----------



## ErVaLt (Jul 21, 2010)

magma red aswell.. very interested


----------



## Racdavid (Mar 5, 2012)

think mines is magma too. Look forward to hearing update???


----------



## jezzerboo (Apr 19, 2012)

Black for me please.


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

grasmere said:


> Thanks guys, I wont repost just for the sake of it but Im sorting out getting them made so bear with me . . . please PM or reply with your cabin leather colour so I can consider the options/variations , thanks


at dealers tomorrow re top cushion, remaining construction being assessed now.

Interested parties:
maxamus 007 magma red
ervalt magma red
jezzerboo black


----------



## mip (Mar 21, 2012)

Can you get black with red stitching to match a TTS ?

Cheers


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

mip said:


> Can you get black with red stitching to match a TTS ?
> 
> Cheers


yes - whats your VIN ?


----------



## jezzerboo (Apr 19, 2012)

Mine is actually black with silver/white stitching, a TTS.

Didnt think of the stitching colour until others mentioned it!


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

jezzerboo said:


> Mine is actually black with silver/white stitching, a TTS.
> Didnt think of the stitching colour until others mentioned it!


all taken into account by the part number PLUS colour code.
eg mine is 8JO 864 209 XBP = black with silver stitching?

If you remove your existing padding over the handbrake lever, just pull it firmly upwards, held by two clips.
The code is on a sticker on the underneath.


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

priced the cushion padding today at £77 from the dealers. So price is going to be £100 plus

Ive got to say it is a superb armrest and looks excellent and I believe OEM, its sits perfectly in the drink holders and just lifts out to use the drinks holders - I keep small change in mine.

but what I would like to do is get one made and let one of you guys say what you think . . .

Thoughts ?


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

grasmere:

My interior trim looks like that pic you posted.
Although i have magma red leather, i think a red armrest would look odd. Looks better when its matched to the one on the handbrake already.


----------



## ErVaLt (Jul 21, 2010)

maxamus007 said:


> grasmere:
> 
> My interior trim looks like that pic you posted.
> Although i have magma red leather, i think a red armrest would look odd. Looks better when its matched to the one on the handbrake already.


I agree I was thinking about it while in the car and even with red interior it would look better black.

ps i found this : viewtopic.php?f=19&t=127577&start=105
looks like your armrest... some figures in there as well.


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

Just one minor thing.........instead of the base being black, could it be the same greyish colour as the trim (so it matches the interior center console)?

Either way im in!


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

maxamus007 said:


> Just one minor thing.........instead of the base being black, could it be the same greyish colour as the trim (so it matches the interior center console)?
> 
> Either way im in!


Agreed, mine is the dark grey rather than 'black' - will update as soon as I can.


----------



## Boom (Jan 27, 2012)

Is it too late to express an interest?

Would be looking for black with red stitching for TTS [Edit: 8JO 864 209 YUM]. Spotting a theme here!

Thanks


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

grasmere said:


> maxamus007 said:
> 
> 
> > Just one minor thing.........instead of the base being black, could it be the same greyish colour as the trim (so it matches the interior center console)?
> ...


Good work mate. Will stay tuned for updates.


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

Thanks guys, Im sorting out getting them made so bear with me . . . please PM or reply with
your cabin leather colour or best the code under the handbrake cushion pad so I can consider the options/variations

Theres no obligation yet, Im just recording interest - Ill get the first made and take it from there.

Interested parties:
maxamus 007-----------------magma red
ervalt-------------------------- magma red
jezzerboo----------------------XBP black
boom---------------------------YUM black with red stitching
wja96--------------------------


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

grasmere, pics as requested:


















As you can see, the stitching on my handbrake is grey (which is think is standard?).

I have an AUX port, which you can see. That might affect the armrest..?


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

Just had an idea for _us_ with the "mobile phone prep"....
Could you get a cover made for that which is similar to the base of your armrest?

Just an idea....


----------



## ErVaLt (Jul 21, 2010)

I will send you my code asap ... i dont think i will go for magma since it will not look good with the handbrake next to it.








I most likely have the same as maximus007


----------



## Boom (Jan 27, 2012)

grasmere said:


> Thanks guys, Im sorting out getting them made so bear with me . . . please PM or reply with
> your cabin leather colour or best the code under the handbrake cushion pad so I can consider the options/variations
> 
> Theres no obligation yet, Im just recording interest - Ill get the first made and take it from there.
> ...


Cheers! and many thanks for exploring this!

Bit confused over the "base" colour. I would have said that my trim (MY12) is "Black" rather the grey that others are talking about. The trim is pretty much the same as the handbrake cover colour. Is this a problem?


----------



## jezzerboo (Apr 19, 2012)

Hi,
As expected mine is 8J0864 209 XBP, so black with silver stitching.

So count me in.


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

Boom said:


> Bit confused over the "base" colour. I would have said that my trim (MY12) is "Black" rather the grey that others are talking about. The trim is pretty much the same as the handbrake cover colour. Is this a problem?


.

dont think so - I'll investigate so no worries at the moment. Ill get things clearer re colour shortly. Im at the dealers in the morning so will check some things then :wink:


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

maxamus007 said:


> Just had an idea for _us_ with the "mobile phone prep"....
> Could you get a cover made for that which is similar to the base of your armrest?
> 
> Just an idea....


and a good idea too - Ill add that to the project as a secondary item once we get the armrest sorted. :wink:


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

maxamus007 said:


> grasmere, pics as requested:
> As you can see, the stitching on my handbrake is grey (which is think is standard?).
> I have an AUX port, which you can see. That might affect the armrest..?


thanks maxamus, good point, I'll compare the base with/without aux port, plus can you check your
3 letter colour code under the handbrake cushion for me thanks, it pops off with a good pull upwards ?

and also can you measure the shortest distance from the edge of the rear cup hole to the aux skt frame, thanks


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

The code on mine is *8J0 864 209 25D*

Might be worth while having a word with [email protected] Audi to see if he can do us a discount??

The measurement = *21mm*


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

maxamus007 said:


> The code on mine is *8J0 864 209 25D*
> Might be worth while having a word with [email protected] Audi to see if he can do us a discount??
> The measurement = *21mm*


cheers mate,


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

Hi,

Daft idea to reduce the cost, could you sell the base and plain handbrake cover and then we just put our own existing armrest onto it? That would save the £77 which looks to be the lions share of the cost at the moment.

I'd like one too by the way! Colour code to be confirmed ASAP.


----------



## pat1 (Feb 22, 2012)

Not daft at all, it might also look _better_.


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

wja96 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Daft idea to reduce the cost, could you sell the base and plain handbrake cover and then we just put our own existing armrest onto it? That would save the £77 which looks to be the lions share of the cost at the moment.
> 
> I'd like one too by the way! Colour code to be confirmed ASAP.


I assume you mean not have the armrest on the handbrake at all ?

If so, sounds like an idea, though the bare top of the handbrake lever may look odd - from the passenger side anyway, Ill take a look.


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

In the link that was posted to the Italian company the TT has a different handbrake cover, without an armrest. I would propose to fit that cover instead of the armrest cover, so hopefully it would look OK.


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

wja96 said:


> In the link that was posted to the Italian company the TT has a different handbrake cover, without an armrest. I would propose to fit that cover instead of the armrest cover, so hopefully it would look OK.


might cost circa £77 for the alternative handbrake lever cover  , worth finding out though if you can let us know .


----------



## ErVaLt (Jul 21, 2010)

as expected I have the same as maximus007

8J0 864 209 25D

Cheers


----------



## kiddy31 (May 12, 2012)

Hi
I am a newbie so only saw this topic today. I most certainly would be interested if it's not too late. However I am in the USA until 20/05/2012, I would not be able to give details of my exact colour til then. Hope you can oblige. 
I have MY11 s-line ice silver, with black leather.
Thanks.
Kiddy 31


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

Thanks guys, Im sorting out getting them made so bear with me . . . please PM or reply with the code under the handbrake cushion pad so I can consider the options/variations

Theres no obligation yet, Im just recording interest - Ill get the first made and take it from there.

Interested parties:
maxamus 007----------------- 25D
ervalt-------------------------- 25D
jezzerboo----------------------XBP black
boom---------------------------YUM black with red stitching
wja96--------------------------25D
kiddy31------------------------
keo-----------------------------25D


----------



## kiddy31 (May 12, 2012)

Thanks will do.


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

25D here as well.


----------



## Keo (Apr 28, 2012)

Hi Ian,

Please chalk me down for an arm rest in Black: 8J0 864 209 25D

Thanks

Keo


----------



## Gizmo68 (Feb 26, 2012)

Depending on the price of the handbrake cover (so I can remove the OE 'arm rest') I could be interested in one minus the pad (as I would use my existing one)


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

Theres no obligation yet, Im just recording interest - Ill get the first made and take it from there.

Interested parties:
maxamus 007----------------- 25D
ervalt-------------------------- 25D
jezzerboo----------------------XBP black
boom---------------------------YUM black with red stitching
wja96--------------------------25D
kiddy31------------------------25D
keo-----------------------------25D
gizmo68------------------------ topless 
pat1-----------------------------
racdavid------------------------


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

Out of interest, those that are removing the pad from the handbrake....what are you gonner put in its place over the fixings?


----------



## Gizmo68 (Feb 26, 2012)

Providing you can keep the leather handle, I was thinking of the handbrake cover something like this:


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

Update
wow this is tricky project :wink:

Colour:
trying to get a 'match' to console is not easy at all, best so far is a matt black which is dull dark gray.

Arm rest:
attaching to the base requires a variation of ideas. I think Im close to a universal option for those who want to attach their own armrests.

Handbrake cover:
I'm not not looking into this myself but remains an option for those who will use their own armrests.

Other option:
allloy stands to match the centre console - see bottom picture.

Will PM a member tonight for me to send a first unit to for feedback


----------



## Lyons (May 12, 2010)

As an alternative, would anyone be interested in this one posted by conneem in a previous thread?




























I'm currently trying to get one made (all be it a bit higher) as I'm not a fan of the one discussed at length in this thread personally.


----------



## wartklin (Mar 31, 2011)

grasmere said:


> Thanks guys, Im sorting out getting them made so bear with me . . . please PM or reply with the code under the handbrake cushion pad so I can consider the options/variations
> 
> Theres no obligation yet, Im just recording interest - Ill get the first made and take it from there.
> 
> ...


----------



## wartklin (Mar 31, 2011)

grasmere said:


> Theres no obligation yet, Im just recording interest - Ill get the first made and take it from there.
> 
> Interested parties:
> maxamus 007----------------- 25D
> ...


----------



## wartklin (Mar 31, 2011)

grasmere said:


> Theres no obligation yet, Im just recording interest - Ill get the first made and take it from there.
> 
> Interested parties:
> maxamus 007----------------- 25D
> ...


----------



## Keo (Apr 28, 2012)

Lyons, I quite like the look and width of your arm rest......please can you keep me updated on pricing and availability in Black.

Cheers


----------



## Gizmo68 (Feb 26, 2012)

Lyons, that one does look much better IMO, especially with the handbrake one as well.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

I think the one Lyons is showing is one that is made in Japan. I'm not sure if anyone's been able to get a supply in Europe yet. My ideal would be an exact mirror of the one on the handbrake but nobody makes that. That Japanese one is a reasonable second place for me.


----------



## Racdavid (Mar 5, 2012)

Lyons said:


> As an alternative, would anyone be interested in this one posted by conneem in a previous thread?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would also be interested in this one too. Dependant on price, my leather is Red. Will keep looking for updates. Thanks.


----------



## Racdavid (Mar 5, 2012)

Racdavid said:


> Lyons said:
> 
> 
> > As an alternative, would anyone be interested in this one posted by conneem in a previous thread?
> ...


OR GREY as in the pic as it looks good with the Red anyway.


----------



## Lyons (May 12, 2010)

I have the red interior myself and just bought a seat base off eBay to butcher and use to trim the armrest.

I reckon the black/grey might actually look better as it'll match the handbrake rest and help break up the red, but the base was only a fiver so red it is!

I have 2 boys on another forum I use potentially able to do it. One quoted £80 for the armrest made from MDF but without the leather (as I'm supplying it), and the other is making it from plastic but no prices yet.


----------



## Keo (Apr 28, 2012)

Hi Guys,

Has there been any further progress with procuring either of the armrests......if so will they be available in the near future.

Cheers regards
Keo


----------



## Lyons (May 12, 2010)

No progress with mine yet. I need to get some design drawings drawn up and forwarded to the guy making it.


----------



## conneem (Nov 4, 2006)

Racdavid said:


> I would also be interested in this one too. Dependant on price, my leather is Red. Will keep looking for updates. Thanks.


The Japanese one would probably be around 200 pounds delivered if you ordered a few at a time through a shipping service like dankedanke.

http://newing-inc.shop-pro.jp/?pid=11309064


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

Grasmere sent me a sample to review.....

Build Quality:
---------------
Very good. Looks OEM which is always nice. Blends in nicely with the interior and does not look out of place. Infact, it looks like it came with the car! You forget its there- thats how much it blends in with the centre console. Smartens up the cup-holder area which i have always seen as an eye-sore and as an unfinished product!

Useage:
---------
Comfortable and the right height. Ergonomically its spot on! Driving around resting my arm on it was a non issue- by that i mean i just didn't think about it which means its doing its job like it should and lets me get on with driving.


























Finally, a solution to Audi's laziness has been found!
I have no hesitation recommending this to you guys! Lovely product by one of our fellow forum members! Thanks Grasmere!


----------



## Shaddow (May 21, 2012)

Looks fantastic! Please keep this thread updated... I would also be keen on one of these... 

I miss the armrest from my mk5 GTI!


----------



## Crazypaving (May 15, 2012)

I want one to


----------



## jezzerboo (Apr 19, 2012)

It looks good!
Can it be removed to allow use of the cup holders occasionally? I assume it is similar to the japanese one underneath and just lifts out?

Great job though, thanks!


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

jezzerboo said:


> Can it be removed to allow use of the cup holders occasionally? I assume it is similar to the japanese one underneath and just lifts out?


Yes and Yes


----------



## Keo (Apr 28, 2012)

That looks excellent, as previous I'm up for one of these Grasmere, let me know payment details as and when.

Cheers
Keo


----------



## Keo (Apr 28, 2012)

Guy's

Do we know if there has been any further progress with either of these arm rest solutions......

Cheers
Keo


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

Keo said:


> Guy's, Do we know if there has been any further progress with either of these arm rest solutions......
> Cheers Keo


aplogies Keo - work and all that gets in the way of things. Its my son in law who makes the bases and me who does the finishing etc. Will add a post a little later . . . .


----------



## drawdeknight (Jan 17, 2010)

Wow this is perfect! how can i get one of this and how much does it cost? 



maxamus007 said:


> Grasmere sent me a sample to review.....
> 
> Build Quality:
> ---------------
> ...


----------



## dannyboyz4 (Sep 19, 2004)

Go on, I'll take one too at a reasonable cost.


----------



## Ridgmont61 (Dec 6, 2011)

What is the cost for one of these?


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

Thanks for the positive comments guys, and the review by Maxamus , glad you like the armrest.

Regarding a cost price to have them handmade, unfortunately it cant be a cheapo  as it will be my son in law preparing them in his own time etc for me, detailed item with multi coats of paint etc etc. The top leather armrest part as previously mentioned is £77 on its own from the dealer with a small discount for multi purchases so hardly a deal breaker.

Of course everyone can copy the idea and simply make their own or get one of the other bigger versions mentioned but if anyone would like one of these then taking into account the time and hand detail involved plus parts including the leather armrest as mentioned in your own colour code = see earlier posts, we are talking circa £130 plus postage or less £77 if you want to get your own leather rest and attach it yourself.

Please PM me any queries or for more info . . . .


----------



## Keo (Apr 28, 2012)

Hi Grasmere,
Thanks for the prompt reply.....I'm happy with the associated costs so please chalk me up for an arm rest as and when you guys can facilitate......let me know as soon as you require funds.

Cheers
Keo


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

£130 circa is ok with me


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm still in at that too. It all looks excellent so far.


----------



## Boom (Jan 27, 2012)

Yep, I'm still in at that price.


----------



## Ridgmont61 (Dec 6, 2011)

Lyons said:


> As an alternative, would anyone be interested in this one posted by conneem in a previous thread?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do like the look of this one and would be grateful for info if you have it.

Thanks


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

OK guys appreciated. Ill get on asap and PM you later accordingly

Anyone else please let me know

Keo
maxamus007
wja96
boom


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

I'd take one at that price Ian. I've got the black/alcantara interior so have the black leather with jet grey stitching. Is that ok? Looks fine in the pics anyway.


----------



## npuk (Jun 20, 2010)

grasmere said:


> Other option:
> allloy stands to match the centre console - see bottom picture.
> 
> Will PM a member tonight for me to send a first unit to for feedback
> ...


Do you plan to offer the finished product as in the first picture or the second with the alloy stands?

Thanks.


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

OK guys appreciated. Ill get on asap and PM you later accordingly

Anyone else please let me know. Your colour code by the way is under your current armrest, just firmly tug it upwards.

Keo.........................25D
maxamus007.............25D
wja96......................25D
boom.......................YUM
madmark...................
senwar.....................


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

npuk said:


> Do you plan to offer the finished product as in the first picture or the second with the alloy stands? Thanks.


Most want the all black item but the alloy stands is equally available. I like both but I think the all black looks perhaps a little more OEM.


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Ridgmont61 said:


> Lyons said:
> 
> 
> > As an alternative, would anyone be interested in this one posted by conneem in a previous thread?
> ...


I would put my name down on one of these.


----------



## npuk (Jun 20, 2010)

Grasmere I think you should start your own thread with the info and pictures of your solution and have the list for yours on your own thread as this thread is discussing two different solutions at the same time.


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

npuk said:


> Grasmere I think you should start your own thread with the info and pictures of your solution and have the list for yours on your own thread as this thread is discussing two different solutions at the same time.


Your right npuk, thanks for the tip

Discussion on this armrest moved to thread 
viewtopic.php?f=19&t=282393&p=2323815#p2323815


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

senwar said:


> I'd take one at that price Ian. I've got the black/alcantara interior so have the black leather with jet grey stitching. Is that ok? Looks fine in the pics anyway.


senwar, you have PM


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

Keo said:


> Hi Grasmere,
> Thanks for the prompt reply.....I'm happy with the associated costs so please chalk me up for an arm rest as and when you guys can facilitate......let me know as soon as you require funds.
> 
> Cheers
> Keo


Hi Keo
can you PM me an email address please? You can send me a PM but not receive one from me yet, thanks :wink:


----------



## Ridgmont61 (Dec 6, 2011)

Ridgmont61 said:


> Lyons said:
> 
> 
> > As an alternative, would anyone be interested in this one posted by conneem in a previous thread?
> ...


Any more news on this version of the armrest?


----------



## Jace (Jun 6, 2007)

Anyone seen this.....

http://fr-rtuning-shop.co.uk/index.php? ... ct_id=2040


----------



## Goughy (Aug 19, 2012)

Ridgmont61 said:


> Ridgmont61 said:
> 
> 
> > Lyons said:
> ...


I'm liking this one...might have to look at one of these


----------



## jeules0 (May 28, 2010)

Jace said:


> Anyone seen this.....
> 
> http://fr-rtuning-shop.co.uk/index.php? ... ct_id=2040


Yes, I've got one of these which I was lucky enough to purchase on eBay. It is good quality and blends in well with the TT interior.. I know it has been compared to an ironing board, but I prefer it to the one being showcased on this post: but of course, that's just my personal preference.


----------



## Ridgmont61 (Dec 6, 2011)

Goughy said:


> Ridgmont61 said:
> 
> 
> > Lyons said:
> ...


As the Centre Armrest issue seems to have arisen again, and hence the "I want one of those" factors kicks in again - Does anyone know where the one in the above photos if from?


----------



## pete_r (May 24, 2013)

Just seen this post and would love one of these, did anyone ever find out when it came from and if could get hold of any?


----------



## DavidUKTTS (Jul 8, 2014)

Jace said:


> Anyone seen this.....
> 
> http://fr-rtuning-shop.co.uk/index.php? ... ct_id=2040


Our Group Buy is cheaper: viewtopic.php?f=4&t=703729

:wink:


----------



## DavidUKTTS (Jul 8, 2014)

pete_r said:


> Just seen this post and would love one of these, did anyone ever find out when it came from and if could get hold of any?


 Trouble with this one is:
a) it's too low, by about four inches. Ideally it should be the same height as the door armrest otherwise you're driving with lopsided shoulders.
b) it loses the use of the cup holders.

See our Group Buy here: viewtopic.php?f=4&t=703729
Solves both issues.

:wink:


----------



## smithtt (Nov 11, 2008)

The one from the photo that forces you to lose the upholder is from Pogiparts. They are a German company. Their site is quite cool.


----------



## jon99 (Jan 13, 2016)

IC_HOTT said:


> this is mine . . .
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1


Hi Ian, are these still available anywhere? 
also how high is it, does it match the door armrest in height ?


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

jon99 said:


> IC_HOTT said:
> 
> 
> > this is mine . . .
> ...


No, fraid not, far too time consuming to make but I have to say superb 

When fitted not the 'same' height ie not 'level' with the door but it fits perfectly for your arm to rest on :wink:


----------

